# Info reqd



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi All, 

over jet lag and now starting school/house hunt, wife went to see Green Park Akasaka Apartments today, seems the views are fantastic, I hope to take a look this week, also Akasaka Elementary School. 
I saw a number of guys in black suits in the area and quite tough looking, Id hazard a guess Yakuza live in the area ! .
Anyway overall Akasaka does feel a safe place to be and quite cosmopolitan, though Id prefer to live further out myself.

Any thoughts on Akasaka appreciated, we are staying in the area but would welcome any info good & bad !.

btw where apartments/houses built pre 1995, ie big quake,less building regs, would it be fair to say that rents are more negotiable, you certainly get more space for your money ! ?....

Thanks


----------

